# problème avec charge Ipod shuffle



## miasara (30 Août 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai un souci avec mon Ipod shuffle (3ème génération) : lorsque je le connecte sur Itunes, le voyant orange clignote sans arrêt et lorsque je le positionne en lecture, il me dit que la batterie est faible alors que lorsque je le connecte sur Itunes, la barre de charge est presque pleine. 

J'ai fait une réinitialisation, un redémarrage, une restauration, une mise à jour logiciel Ipod, j'ai la dernière mise à jour d'Itunes et de mon Mac mais rien à faire, toujours ce voyant orange clignotant (quand il est branché sur mon Imac) qui fait que je ne sais jamais où en est l'état de ma charge de batterie.

Avez-vous déjà eu ce problème ? Pouvez-vous m'aider ?

Merci
miasara


----------

